# Just for Fun RC & Comics - Lansing, MI



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I figured since Hobby Hub has closed and Nick and some relatives have started another store (Just for Fun RC & Comics) that focuses on r/c and comics, it deserved a new thread.

The new store is in the Frandor Mall in Lansing, MI, but across the parking lot from where the Hobby Hub was.

Here you go, Nick!

Congrats on the new store!

-Rich


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey Nick, Will there still be a Summer Classic ?
Thanks.


----------



## fatkid24 (May 12, 2005)

Hey Nick What Up With The Mars Series Points........ If You Need Help I'd Be More Than Happy To Assist....... 

Nick Max


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

Any chance we can get a phone number for the new place?


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

Nick... when you get a chance call me.


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

The new phone number is 517-351-0313.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Summer Racing*

Hi everybody,

Its getting close to summer racing and as like I posted last year and you know...gas prices are NOT going to get any better. So if anyone wants to do some summer racing on the ashfault, I am looking for someone who wants to do some car pooling. I have a very small generator that will supply our power and I have a canopy. So if anybody is interested, I have been racing in Grand Blanc which is not too far away so it will not cost us an arm and leg on gas. Anyone interested...PM me and I will get back with ya. :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Cookie


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nick is working on putting together a summer schedule.
Also, the summer classic will be in July this year.


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

Speaking of the Classic, did anybody else have trouble receiving their trophies from last year? My friend Barry and I are each waiting and have had emails to Nick for a while. He said he sent them out about 3 weeks ago.......

Maybe I'll ask for 2 at the next race 


Hey, Cook, I found myself a T2 for this year :thumbsup:


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Summer Racing*

At the risk of repeating myself...gas prices are going to go up not down! Still looking for someone who wants to travel not too far to race on Saturdays. The racing I am talking about is in Grand Blanc, MI....which is by Flint. I can't believe that there isn't any Lansing racers that want to race on road indoors...we don't know what the situation with the track here in Lansing is going to be, so I would still like to have an option of someone to carpool who would like to go. Doesn't mean the if Nick has the track, that I wouldn't race here...but I would like to keep the option open in case he only races a few times. If anyones interested...pm me and I will get back with you. 

P.S. A note to Noah: Glad you found a T2! Hope to see you racing it this summer! I am sporting a T2 007 for this summer...we will see how it goes! Talk to ya later! :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Cookie


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Summer Racing*

As you guys may have noticed, we still havent' heard much the summer onroad racing in Lansing. So I am going to propose this question again. If anyone or more are interested in traveling to Grand Blanc this summer to race cuz gas prices are going up...I urge you to get a hold of me before the season starts. By the way they do run gas and electric trucks and sedans. So let me know if you are interested...I am highly interested. I am easy to get along with and have a generator for us to use. I also have a trailer to haul stuff in if someone has a hitch and we can split driving...if someone has a pickup truck that is good too. PM me or call me 517-676-4595. 
Cookie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Where's everybody hiding?*

Posted a couple of days ago about racing this summer. I am beginning to think no one in Lansing wants to race this summer. If you let gas prices scare you off you won't do anything this summer. So let me know if anybody wants to do some racing. I have posted my phone number on the previous post or you can PM me. 

Cookie


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Jeff and/or Noah - At the risk of "highjacking" Nick's thread, do either of you know when outdoor racing is going to start in Grand Blanc?


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*racing*

hi kevin ain't herd from you all winter to let you know about hte racing in grand blank i talk to someone over there about a week or so ago and they said probably around the first of may they said that they will post something and let us know talk to you latter 

cookie


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Racing*

Apparently this must be a dead thread or maybe nobody wants to race anymore! Since nobody's heard anything about racing in Lansing, apparently we are not going to be doing it as much as we thought we would in town. So if anybody is interested in going outside of town for racing contact me. 517-676-4595.

cookie


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

I would be interested in running some nitro sedan if theres a class...so i could have somewhere to race my nitro car and get warmed up for the midwest series. Where is this placed located??? whens your guys first race??

Max K


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Lansing area dwellers (if there's anybody out there) - Hobbytown USA in Grand Blanc is starting their outdoor on-road races on May 5th.


----------

